# My Layout (ready for some temporary wiring)



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm pretty much done with my design. I wanted a continuous runaround (figure 8 over and under) and access to a yard,engine house,and a couple of industries for having a game plan (switching around). 
I had a large attic layout 20 years ago, so I have a lot of industries built already. My wiring is old school switches,connectors and selectors. I have tons of equipment, power and lighting.
What I want to do now is temporary wire everthing pretty much right out of the book for yard work,multi cab control. If I'm satisfied then I will hide all the wires and build a control panel.








My controllers.








Some business








Industry buildings.








The Layout.

























Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe you could save a lot of time and effort if your
TEMPORARY layout is wired as a one powerpack layout.

Of course, if you expect to run more than one train at
a time you would need those several blocks, but they
do add to the wiring complexity.

What a shame you're not using DCC, you could do away
with all those selectors and wires.

Don


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

So true.But I have so much Of STUFF from the 80,s that the only way my wife let me make holes in the walls is if I dont spend 1 cent more. Lol Lol


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

My Idea is 3 industries on the left side,small town in the middle forefront, yard and engines on the right side. Perhaps my coal building in the back right (I have the siding set up for it already)










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

Coal depot










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

That is awesome! Nice stuff there. I love those old TechII's. I have one and just love it. I run three trains, two levels, on DC. 
Thanks for starting your thread. Looking forward to joining you on your ride.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be a fun layout to build and operate.
A good thread to follow along.

Magic


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It looks a lot different than the first picture you posted some time back. I like it. I run old school DC and Atlas components too, so there are still some of us around. The elevations and curves make for a lot of interest, and anybody that has a New York Central locomotive running is OK in my book!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

time warp said:


> It looks a lot different than the first picture you posted some time back. I like it. I run old school DC and Atlas components too, so there are still some of us around. The elevations and curves make for a lot of interest, and anybody that has a New York Central locomotive running is OK in my book!:smilie_daumenpos:


Wow,nice guys. Yes,my first layout was taking place up in a small town in New York (I'm from Long Island) and always loved the Autumn time for its colors so I will probably stick with that. Thanks again for the great motivating words. I guess having read thousands of Model Railroader has paid off.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice little project here. Nothing can be more manly than to be sawing a closet in half to install a model railroad, I love it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

haha.....true.


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

89Suburban said:


> Nice little project here. Nothing can be more manly than to be sawing a closet in half to install a model railroad, I love it.


Yeah I had to talk my wife into letting me do that one but too bad we still can't reach the half a closet that I saved. haha

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

DonR said:


> Maybe you could save a lot of time and effort if your
> TEMPORARY layout is wired as a one powerpack layout.
> 
> Of course, if you expect to run more than one train at
> ...


I have to much equipment to start down any other path. The good part is not one cent will be spent on this project because I spent all the money 30 years ago. The value on everything went up 10x. Example connectors 1.99 now 8.99,,,,,,remote switches and track left or right 4.99, now 12.99

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

